# Thanks and GROW UP!



## Burgo89 (Feb 5, 2016)

Agreed, people are entitled to have there say granted it stays on topic, when it goes on like it did they should be deleted no warning just see ya later especially if it's repeat offenders. Long term or new members makes no difference. 

It was a very interesting thread and a shame it went the way it did.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 6, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Is his wife Fay Bedford by any chance? If so I have her on facebook lol
> 
> Mate your making it a bit obvious with whom your talking about and it makes you look like you want to continue the "fight", most of your comment was unecssary, not having a go just saying. (One person has already been suspeneded).
> 
> ...


I know it was obvious. I didn't want to have any confusion as to whom I was referring to, but didn't want to name them. Just make it clear enough to figure out. Believe me, we've had enough fights for now, and I really don't want another. Nor do I wanna join Chris.


----------



## Firepac (Feb 6, 2016)

The original thread has been cleaned and sanitized please continue the discussion there.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 6, 2016)

Firepac said:


> The original thread has been cleaned and sanitized please continue the discussion there.


Thank you firepac!


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 6, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION], now that i don't have to worry about Chris i can take this opportunity to apologize to you for my part in making your thread go pear shaped, i should not have contradicted mrkos the way i did (i need to learn a bit more tact) in fact i should have left the whole thing alone and kept the report i had just read to myself.  .....................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Feb 6, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> @CrazyNut, now that i don't have to worry about Chris i can take this opportunity to apologize to you for my part in making your thread go pear shaped, i should not have contradicted mrkos the way i did (i need to learn a bit more tact) in fact i should have left the whole thing alone and kept the report i had just read to myself.  .....................Ron


At least I learned how intelligent crows are.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 6, 2016)

All goods guys. The thread has been reopened so we can continue the coversation haha and yeh the crow thing was also interesting, deviation from pygmy crocs but still interesting. I watched a documentry where at a certain facility they were teaching queoll's to not eat the toad at all. Acording to them it worked. They placed the (non-toxic part) flesh from a toad in with the quoll and the flesh would just rot away to nothing without moving an inch.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 6, 2016)

Thats pretty cool, they are doing research on the spotted Quoll here in Port, lol i did not know we even had any  ............Ron


----------



## Herpo (Feb 6, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> All goods guys. The thread has been reopened so we can continue the coversation haha and yeh the crow thing was also interesting, deviation from pygmy crocs but still interesting. I watched a documentry where at a certain facility they were teaching queoll's to not eat the toad at all. Acording to them it worked. They placed the (non-toxic part) flesh from a toad in with the quoll and the flesh would just rot away to nothing without moving an inch.


I'm not sure if it was the same one, but I saw a programme where they fed quolls a bit of cane toad with enough poison to teach the quoll not to eat it, but not enough to kill.


----------



## mrkos (Feb 6, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> @CrazyNut, now that i don't have to worry about Chris i can take this opportunity to apologize to you for my part in making your thread go pear shaped, i should not have contradicted mrkos the way i did (i need to learn a bit more tact) in fact i should have left the whole thing alone and kept the report i had just read to myself.  .....................Ron



You should definetely learn more tact Ron I was well aware than crows eat cane toads and Pygmy crocs eating toads is theory not fact before I initially posted on the thread. Your first two posts annoyed the hell out of me in their manner and they obviously annoyed Chris too as we don't know each other and are not friends on this site. In saying that I would apologise for any nastiness and since I didn't get booted would like to move on from here. I think there is one thing we all agree on is its an interesting topic.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 6, 2016)

@mrkos relax and let it go. We are all animal lovers here and there is no need to continue an argument that is well and truly over. If you don't like what Ron or anyone else has said add them to your ignore list and leave it be. As you said its time to move on.


----------



## mrkos (Feb 6, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> @mrkos relax and let it go. We are all animal lovers here and there is no need to continue an argument that is well and truly over. If you don't like what Ron or anyone else has said add them to your ignore list and leave it be. As you said its time to move on.


definetely let it go crazy nut and thanks for being tolerant.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 7, 2016)

Well there you go we are all adults after all thanks guys

- - - Updated - - -



CrazyNut said:


> @mrkos relax and let it go. We are all animal lovers here and there is no need to continue an argument that is well and truly over. If you don't like what Ron or anyone else has said add them to your ignore list and leave it be. As you said its time to move on.



it's all good CN we have it all sortted now  .....................Ron

- - - Updated - - -

Hey has anyone else noticed they can't edit their posts.  ....................Ron


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 7, 2016)

Talk to Stuart mate, he should be able to get it sorted when he gets time.


----------



## Firepac (Feb 7, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> Hey has anyone else noticed they can't edit their posts.  ....................Ron



I believe there is a time limit for how long the "edit" button is displayed. Not 100% sure what time Stu has it set for maybe 15 minutes? I'm sure he will correct me.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah an annoying feature, maybe the time should be extended. Will stop mods PM boxes filling up with edit requests too


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 7, 2016)

Firepac said:


> I believe there is a time limit for how long the "edit" button is displayed. Not 100% sure what time Stu has it set for maybe 15 minutes? I'm sure he will correct me.



I tried to edit my post 30 sec after i posted when i noticed spelling mistake FP, probs just another glitch lol  ...........Ron


Ah Ha, it's fixed, Thanks Stu


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have been watching from the wings...




Herpo said:


> I'm not sure if it was the same one, but I saw a programme where they fed quolls a bit of cane toad with enough poison to teach the quoll not to eat it, but not enough to kill.



What they have done to train the quolls is to remove the poison from cane toads and then added a substance that causes the quolls to be really nauseated. The quolls quickly learn that cane toads are not nice to eat, without being killed in the process. 

Mr. Kos, Ron made a simple error that any one of us could have made. Those that have an interest in these things, and try and keep ourselves informed, are understandably left bewildered when something highly unexpected and contrary to our current understandings is introduced. While we try and make sense of it in terms of what we already know, if it does not add up, then it does not add. We can only respond in terms of what we know and understand, which is exactly what was Ron did. Unfortunately, the initial response to this took things into the personal domain, rather than providing an impersonal objective explanation for why the statement was made. OK, it may sound like I am laying blame here. I am not! I understand fully why the comments that were made, were made. What I will say is that with the exception of a few, I don't believe that apologies were really needed. 

Bottom line... we need to take on the insights, learn and not make the same errors twice. An attitude that I am pleased to see has already been expressed. Good on ya! A little empathy and impersonal response goes a long way (for ALL concerned). Resolving misunderstandings does not necessarily mean we need to "grow up" as stated, simply that we sometimes need to broaden our acceptance and tolerance and maybe ask "Why?" (of ourselves and others) before making assumptions or assertions...


----------



## mrkos (Feb 20, 2016)

Good post Blue and couldn't agree more your an asset to the aps community peace Cobba.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 21, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I have been watching from the wings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great response! Thanks. As for "grow up" as I put it, that was just because sadly that kind of stuff happens too often with the same group it seems. I agree apologies weren't really needed (the main reason for this thread was to continue the one that has now be reopened lol).


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 3, 2016)

Good old APS and the incredible amount of drama amongst reptile hobbyists :lol:


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Rainbow-Serpent. Very much the exception these days I am pleased to say.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 8, 2016)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Good old APS and the incredible amount of drama amongst reptile hobbyists :lol:



"Good old APS" is right on the money RS, however since Stu has taken over the drama is now more the exception than the rule, unfortunately there are still people like me who forget to put my brain into gear before my fingers start running and the inevitable responses start flowing, I think i have learned my lesson and dodged a bullet by not being suspended as well. All i can see for the future of APS with Stu at the helm is calm seas and well plotted courses.  ...............Ron


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 8, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> "Good old APS" is right on the money RS, however since Stu has taken over the drama is now more the exception than the rule, unfortunately there are still people like me who forget to put my brain into gear before my fingers start running and the inevitable responses start flowing, I think i have learned my lesson and dodged a bullet by not being suspended as well. All i can see for the future of APS with Stu at the helm is calm seas and well plotted courses.  ...............Ron


So long as you stop upgrading your finger hardwear


----------

